# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος

## Polyneikos

Ένας από τους προικισμένους και ταλαντούχους αθλητές που οι παλαιοί θα θυμούνται σίγουρα, είναι ο *Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος* .
Διαγωνιζόταν στην ΕΕΟΣΔ, με διακρίσεις , από την εποχή που ήταν Έφηβος και θεωρώ ότι είχε ταλέντο, αν και δεν έκανε πολλούς αγώνες.(καποιοι πιθανόν μου διαφεύγουν)





1985 IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πρωταθλημα (Εφήβων +80, 1ος)
1986 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο (Εφήβων +80, 3ος)
1987 IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πρωταθλημα (-90κ. -2ος)
1989 ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο (-90κ. -2ος)


Στην μονομαχία του 1989, στο 2ο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΕΟΣΔ, όπου εκεί κοντραρίστηκε με τον σπουδαίο Πιέρρο Πετρόπουλο, επίσης στην καλύτερη του φόρμα, όπου ο Ασημακοπουλος βγήκε 2ος

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίος αθλητής, με καλές αναλογίες και μάζες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Υπολογισιμη δυναμη της εποχης ο Θεμης Ααημακοπουλος με καλυτερο σημειο  την πλατη του ,δεν επιανε πολυ σκληρη γραμμωση ομως σχετικα.
Οι αλλοι δυο στην φωτο εκτος του Πιερου Πετροπουλου ειναι ο Μαντας κ ο Μεγαριτης .

----------


## Polyneikos

Old school o Aσημακόπουλος, 2 φωτογραφίες που πέτυχα στο νετ, η μια στον όγκο και η άλλη απο το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ του 1989

----------

